# Gigrin - Red Kites



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Finally managed to get up to Gigrin this year, what can I say - stunning place and stunning birds. 1st time there for me and had a nice sunny day, and blue sky did make an appearance! Was testing out my new 50D with 400mm/5.6 and what a combo  all handheld taken from the normal hides (£4)

Definately recommend a visit to anyone, has been on my to-do list for a while!!

#1









#2









#3









#4









#5









#6









#7









#8









As always lots more here >> http://www.drewbuckleyphotography.com/gigrin.html

Thanks for looking 

drew


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Up to your usual standard


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

stunning pics mate.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Posting again as i think they need more of a mention.

#8 is amazing Drew and i would be really proud of it.

They are all excellent and an inspiration.

Not to mention that they are Red Kites. Captive or Wild?


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Stunning photography mate! Well done. :thumb:

Maxtor.


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

Truly stunning thanks for sharing


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Cracking set Of Pictures.. ....:thumb::thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks all, very much appreciated :thumb::thumb: was quite nervous before shooting them as have heard they're really unpredictable and swoop like swallows, hit rate was pretty good but i did try to keep shutter 1/1000+ as they are mega fast 



Gruffs said:


> Posting again as i think they need more of a mention.
> 
> #8 is amazing Drew and i would be really proud of it.
> 
> ...


hey gruffs thanks mate - they are wild red kites that are fed everyday at 3pm at a feeding station near builth wells - they don't rely on it, it's more like a top up as somedays it takes a few hours for the kites to come down from surrounding areas

http://www.gigrin.co.uk/

have grown from 6 nesting pair in 1992 to over 400 now, and can all be tracked back to one female. there is also a white (leucistic) albino kite that is seen sometimes, bet that's very cool

definately go there if you're up that way, great place 

drew


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Awesome photos Drew. Thanks for posting them.:thumb::thumb:


----------



## ShibbySi (Nov 19, 2008)

They are some amazing photos dude. I went there back in June and took about 200 shots. I have deleted most of them because they were utter rubbish. How many did you take? From you final selection how many needed to be touched up?

S


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

AWESOME pics.....do they ever blink...........the eyes are scary :doublesho


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

ShibbySi said:


> They are some amazing photos dude. I went there back in June and took about 200 shots. I have deleted most of them because they were utter rubbish. How many did you take? From you final selection how many needed to be touched up?
> 
> S


thanks 

took about 600, most were bang on - only a few when the AF decided to focus on something else, lol - PP mostly included exposure tweak, de-fogging and a bit of sharpening (RAW)



mwbpsx said:


> AWESOME pics.....do they ever blink...........the eyes are scary :doublesho


thanks - yeh they do, lol got a few shots when they're blinking, like a kinda translucent film goes over the eye, look weirder then 

drew


----------

